# First time surge in Ventura County last saturday night...but



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

Last Saturday, 25 October 14, was first time surge in Ventura County. The surge went up to 1.5x, However I suspect that Uber is goating drivers to areas where there are no drivers. I am saying this cause everytime I drive to a surge area then it suddenly disappeared. Go figure.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

No surge ping for you I guess.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

You wanna be in santa barbara on friday and saturday nights.
3.0X surge all night guaranteed.try to stay in downtown and avoid ISla Vista rides.(unless it is a surge ride,there is a puke risk with those kids though)
You should do $1 to 1.5k in 2 nights


----------



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

Got the memo TOI. Forget Ventura phony surge. I know that you are not to chase surge. However I figure that this was the first time that surge happened in Ventura. So I thought the surges were legit. I guess I fell for their trap. Uber had me chasing surges all night for nothing. That was cruel. On to Santa barbara this weekend.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Stay in Sb during weekends , ventura during the week. Let others mule the ventura area till business picks up
My 2 cents.


----------



## VCoxnarduber (Oct 20, 2014)

toi said:


> You wanna be in santa barbara on friday and saturday nights.
> 3.0X surge all night guaranteed.try to stay in downtown and avoid ISla Vista rides.(unless it is a surge ride,there is a puke risk with those kids though)
> You should do $1 to 1.5k in 2 nights


what are ISla Vista rides?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Isla vista is the little village next to ucsb campus in goleta.10.000 students normally. 3 times more during halloween. A total headache to deal with. 12 miles north of downtown santa barbara.
A lot of pukers and drama. 
Stay in dt sb area.take surge stuff all night long


----------

